# Sesame noodles - How'd I do?



## legend_018 (Jul 14, 2010)

Saw a blog for sesame noodles. It calls for "Chinese Noodles". I also looked around at other Sesame noodle blogs and noticed sometimes the recipe list says egg noodles.

I bought a package called "chinese plain noodles". 

I hope I bought the right thing here?

Here is blog:

Dragon Lady Kitchen blog: SESAME NOODLES


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 14, 2010)

The noodles are of secondary importance.  You could use angel hair or vermicelli.


----------



## legend_018 (Jul 14, 2010)

The chinese plain noodles I bought will have to suffice than. I bought 2 "8 ounce" bags. LOL


----------



## babetoo (Jul 15, 2010)

they should work just fine. happy noodles, i love em.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jul 15, 2010)

Ive been to restaurants where they use the typical chinese noodles and others where they used linguini and both were very good. Personally, I prefer the texture of the chinese noodles  for this dish , but from a taste point of view , i dont think either will make or break the recipe


----------



## thymeless (Jul 15, 2010)

If you're buying spaghetti or other "italian" style noodles for the dish, just cook it 'til softer than al dente. The Chinese prefer a softer noodle for the dish than the Italians. Works fine.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Legend....
I just made Dragon Lady's recipe with a one pound box of thin spaghetti and it turned out great.  Her proportions and method seemed to be right on the money.....very easy and  tasty.
I doubled up on the toasted seeds and green onions though, and it will be great for a hot night dinner.  Thanks for the post.


----------



## legend_018 (Jul 15, 2010)

Kayelle said:


> Hi Legend....
> I just made Dragon Lady's recipe with a one pound box of thin spaghetti and it turned out great.  Her proportions and method seemed to be right on the money.....very easy and  tasty.
> I doubled up on the toasted seeds and green onions though, and it will be great for a hot night dinner.  Thanks for the post.



I made it too, but the two 8 oz bags of chinese noodles I bought was a LOT and for some reason it didn't taste as strong as some sesame noodles i had at a function not too long ago. I made a little more of the dressing and poured it on to hopefully get it to be stronger.  For some reason 1 pound of chinese noodles looks like more than a 1 pound of spagetti, but I could be wrong.

I also made her recipe for mini pork spareribs braised in black bean sauce. yummy!!, I only ate one though because I cooked it for a camping trip.


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 15, 2010)

Kayelle and Legend: Do you think it would work well with whole wheat spaghetti?


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 15, 2010)

KathleenA said:


> Kayelle and Legend: Do you think it would work well with whole wheat spaghetti?



If you like whole wheat pasta ( I don't) I'm sure it would work Kathleen.........gosh it was tasty on this hot night.  I think her method in a 9x13 pan was very helpful.


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 16, 2010)

Kayelle said:


> If you like whole wheat pasta ( I don't) I'm sure it would work Kathleen.........gosh it was tasty on this hot night.  I think her method in a 9x13 pan was very helpful.



If I make it, I'll report back.  From the recipe, I just thought it would taste good with whole wheat...and...I just happen to have a box in the cupboard.


----------



## vagriller (Jul 16, 2010)

KathleenA said:


> If I make it, I'll report back. From the recipe, I just thought it would taste good with whole wheat...and...I just happen to have a box in the cupboard.


 
We love whole wheat pasta in my house. Never tried it with Asian food though.


----------

